# Elektronikas pamati >  Kads gudrs cilveks var palīdzēt iesācējam???

## Juris_Kalns

Kads gudrs cilveks var palīdzēt iesācējam???
Velos modificēt so pastiprinātāju. Esu iegādājies sīs plates un vel vienu trafi. Sapratu ka caur šo barošanas plati nevarēs palaist abus trafus vinlaicīgi. Tāpec pasutiju otru tadu pasu. Respektīvi Katrai gala pakapej bus savs trafs ar savu barošanas plati. 
Vēlējos pajautāt kur kurus vadus vienot, jo pie platem ir uzraksti, kas redzami bildēs. Pie kuras vietas javieno vads kas nak no plates kur ir regulatori( tas vads nak uz gala pakapes platem. Un Kā ari visi parejie vadi kas iznak no barošanas plates. Cik noprotu GND ir zem, bet no kurienes uz kurieni nemaku.
Butu labi ja kads labs cilveks varētu izstastit smalkak.
http://foto.inbox.lv/juriskalns4/Y-101

----------


## osscar

Apsveicu ar ķīniešu kita iegādi , jācer ka neuzsprāgs 1 startā  :: 

AC IN - tur liek trafa sekundāros tinumus - GND (abus tinumus savieno kopā jo tev ir versija nevis ar regulatoru bet ar 1 pliku taisngriezi  ::  - tobiš iedomājies , ka trafa abus sekundāros savieno virknē - tā savienojuma vieta būs GND un malas AC IN) 

Nu par pārējos elementāri  - V+ ir + un V- ir - , GND ir GND

----------


## Juris_Kalns

Ka noprotu sis cilveks ir arī amatieris. 
Iesaku tev atvērt vaļā jebkuru elektronisku ierici. Un tu busi pārsteigts ka 90% elektronikas ražo ķinā.

----------


## osscar

Tu būsi pārsteigts , bet  kaut ko es zinu no elektronikas, un nesaku , ka Ķīnā ražo tikai mēslus, bet sorry šis kits izskatās pēc ebaja kita pa 13 USD.

----------


## kaspich

> Ka noprotu sis cilveks ir arī amatieris. 
> Iesaku tev atvērt vaļā jebkuru elektronisku ierici. Un tu busi pārsteigts ka 90% elektronikas ražo ķinā.


 pag, tikko Tu uzdevi absoluuti laamerigus jautajaumus [kurus mieriigi vareetu paarcelt uz iesaaceeju iesaaceju teemu], bet peec 5min jau maaci 1000000 reizhu zinoshaaku cilveeku?  :: 

neiedziljinoties - ir dazhaadi elementi, dazhaadi risinaajumi. ja tiek ziveeletas neatbilstoshas diodes taisngriezhos, kondensatori bez U rezerves, plates ar neatbilstoshiem celinjiem, to izvietojumu, ar nekorektu [novienakarshotu] IC sleegumu, u.c. lazhaam, tad.. tad ir Kjiinas kits.

----------


## kaspich

> Apsveicu ar ķīniešu kita iegādi , jācer ka neuzsprāgs 1 startā 
> 
> AC IN - tur liek trafa sekundāros tinumus - GND (abus tinumus savieno kopā jo tev ir versija nevis ar regulatoru bet ar 1 pliku taisngriezi  - tobiš iedomājies , ka trafa abus sekundāros savieno virknē - tā savienojuma vieta būs GND un malas AC IN) 
> 
> Nu par pārējos elementāri  - V+ ir + un V- ir - , GND ir GND


 p.s. aftor, Tev ir fail sanaacis. tikai 1 barotaajs. vajag veel vienu.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Nu, tas _dual mono_ izpildījums, kā šis iecerējis, nav sliktākais risinājums stereo pastiprinātājam. Ja nesataisīs muļķības, būs O.K. Der atcerēties, ka 7294 utml. čipam barošanas "-" ir arī uz korpusa. Tie, kas pilnīgi plastmasā "ieģērbti", savukārt sliktāk dzesējas.

----------


## defs

Ja runā par jautājumu,tad jāsāk ar-cik jaudīgs ir tas čipamps,ka vajag 2 trafus iekšā kastē likt?
Kaut kā pēc bildes nevaru saprast,sorry,varbūt nemāku redzēt...

----------


## ansius

pēc bildes man liekas ka tie būtu LM3886TF 2 trafi ir jauki, bet tev ta barošanas plate ir tikai viena?

----------


## Juris_Kalns

Ja, barošanas plate man bilde ir viena, bet ir otra tada pati. Gribēju tikai saprast ka vienot to shēmu - kur vienot tos 3 vadus, kas nak no plates ar regulatoriem, cik noprotu tiem trim vadiem ir jaiet uz gala pakapes platem. Ka pieslegt vienu trafu tai barošanas platei? ( platei ieteicamais barošanas spriegums ir 20-26v), bet ja nemaldos datos tamm bija 20-35V.
Basic parameters:
Output power: 65W +65 W power without distortion
Output Impedance :4-8 Europe
Amplifier board input voltage: 20V-35V DC input positive and negative.
Recommended Transformer Parameters: double 20-26V input dual-output AC power (150W or so)

----------


## Juris_Kalns

> Ja runā par jautājumu,tad jāsāk ar-cik jaudīgs ir tas čipamps,ka vajag 2 trafus iekšā kastē likt?
> Kaut kā pēc bildes nevaru saprast,sorry,varbūt nemāku redzēt...


 Basic parameters:
Output power: 65W +65 W power without distortion
Output Impedance :4-8 Europe
Amplifier board input voltage: 20V-35V DC input positive and negative.
Recommended Transformer Parameters: double 20-26V input dual-output AC power (150W or so)
Es nezinu, varbut pietiktu ar vienu trafu????

----------


## defs

Ja jau ir divi,tad liec arī divus. Parasti vari vienot no barošanas plates "+" ar otru  "+", tad "-" ar otru "-", "gnd" ar otru "gnd". Izmanto tos tinumus,kur ir tas zemākais maiņspriegums ,lai 26V izejā uz katru polaritāti.Barošanas galus abām platēm vari likt paralēli. GND arī liec paralēli,tad būs labais.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Barošanas galus abām platēm vari likt paralēli. GND arī liec paralēli,tad būs labais.


 Apgūstu _kaspich_ manieri - kāpēc jauneklim dumības māci?

----------


## defs

Šita arī var provēt.

----------


## defs

> Barošanas galus abām platēm vari likt paralēli. GND arī liec paralēli,tad būs labais.
> 
> 
>  Apgūstu _kaspich_ manieri - kāpēc jauneklim dumības māci?


 Nesapratu jautājumu  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

A nafig? Ja ir divi trafi, divi tilti, divas kondensatoru baterijas, tad vislabākais ir - katram savs. Jedem das Seine!
Vai tam kitam nebija shēma klāt? Autor, izpildi to pareizi divas reizes. Nodrošini _star grounding_ (paprasi Googles tantei, kas tas tāds); citādi var būt problēmas ar fonu.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Nesapratu jautājumu


 Pamācies no Oskara, kā pastiprinātāji jābaro. Tad sapratīsi.

----------


## Zigis

Ja tev ir divas barošanas plates, scenārijs šāds:

1. Pievieno katru plati savam transformātoram ar 3 vadiem. Ar transformātora izvadiem piemeklē lai plates izejā no gnd uz + un gnd uz - būtu vienāds spriegums, stiprekļa prasībam atbilstošs. Vēlams lai abām platēm būtu daudz maz līdzīgi, bet tas nav tik kritiski.

2. Kad barošanas spriegums kārtībā, ar 3 vadiem savieno vienas barošanas plates + gnd un - ar tādiem pašiem vienā pastiprinātājā. Vadus ieteicams viegli savīt, vai bizītē. 
To pašu operāciju atkārto ar otru barošanas plati un otru pastiprinātāju.
Barošanas plates sagriez tā, lai vadi no plates uz past. plati būtu pēc iespējas īsāki.

3. Tad paņem vēl divus vadus, pievieno katru pie savas barošanas plates gnd. izejas (klāt pie esošā, uz past. moduļa gnd. ejošā vada). Otrus galus pieskrūvē savienotus pie skrūves korpusā.

ieejas štekerus un tumbu štekerus obligāti ņem izolētus no korpusa.

Slēdz iekšā bez tumbām, savieno ieejas uz īso un pamēri DC uz tumbu ligzdām, ja ir līdz 40mV, vari slēgt klāt tumbas.

Ja izdarīsi visu pareizi, liela varbūtība, ka Oskara prognoze nepiepildīsies, nekas neuzsprāgs un skanēs tīri ciešami.
Kaut gan past moduļa plate ir tālu no ideāla, taisīts lai būtu smuki, visi rezistori rindiņā, neizprotot funkcionalitāti.

Lai veicas  ::

----------


## defs

> Nesapratu jautājumu 
> 
> 
>  Pamācies no Oskara, kā pastiprinātāji jābaro. Tad sapratīsi.


  Es varu pastāstīt,ka esmu slēdzis paralēli divus trafus vienādus,barojis ar vienu tiltu un uz katru polaritāti ar 22 000 uf-nekādu problēmu.Iepriekš gan pārbaudīju,ka spriegumu starpība bija praktiski 0.Vēl šis pastiprinātajs pie manis mājās-lietošanas kārtibā.Tā kā mācies,lapsa   :: .s. protams,ka var darīt arī tā,ka ralsti-katram kanalam savs.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Dļa osobo tupih povtorjaju ješčo raz - 



> A nafig? Ja ir divi trafi, divi tilti, divas kondensatoru baterijas, tad vislabākais ir - katram savs.


 Trafus paralēli var likt, ja uz neapdzīvotas salas ir viens vienīgs tilts.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Zigiiiiii! Paldies par palagu autora vardā, bet nomaini sava tekstā štekeri ar džeku! "Stecker" ir tas pats, kas angļiem "plug". Spraudnis, tātad.

----------


## Juris_Kalns

Ok, bet tad pastāv otrs varijants, nolodēt visus sikumus no esošajam platem un izgatavot ko pareizaku. Respektīvi aizstajam 2 plates ar 1. Vienlaikus saglabājot katras gala pakāpes barosanu atsevišķi. Lidzīgi ka http://www.ltn.lv/~aa/u101-2.html, bet tad man ar vienu taisngriezi platej bus par maz, naksies izgatavot plati ar 2 taisngriežiem, lai katra barošana butu atsevišķi. 
Ko sakat par šo varijantu????

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Jā, metāldetektoru Mārim vari ticēt. Muļķības viņš netaisa. Bet taisngriežiem un kondensatoriem nebūt nav jābūt uz vienas plates. Plates vispār var nebūt, jo ir tilti, ko montē pie šasijas ar skrūvi, lielos kondensatorus stiprina ar skavām. Salodē tik vadus un O.K.

----------


## defs

Lapsa,davaij,ražai-uzzīmē bildi,lai cilvēks saprot.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Redz, autors (jauniņais!) jau saprata. Kas arī bija vajadzīgs.   :: 
Ābeces patiesības nav ko lieki zīmēt.

----------


## Zigis

> Ok, bet tad pastāv otrs varijants, nolodēt visus sikumus no esošajam platem un izgatavot ko pareizaku. Respektīvi aizstajam 2 plates ar 1. Vienlaikus saglabājot katras gala pakāpes barosanu atsevišķi. Lidzīgi ka http://www.ltn.lv/~aa/u101-2.html, bet tad man ar vienu taisngriezi platej bus par maz, naksies izgatavot plati ar 2 taisngriežiem, lai katra barošana butu atsevišķi. 
> Ko sakat par šo varijantu????


 Nu tanī linkā viņš arī gatavu plati ņēma, savādāku, bet ne labāku. Taisi vien kā ir. Uz vienas plates salikt, nav nekādu priekšrocību.

Es tagad sāku domāt - tev tiešām ir tā otra barošanas plate? Ar kondiķiem un tiltu. Ja ne, jātaisa.

P.S. Vislabākā plate ir nekāda plate:
http://dogbreath.de/Chipamps/ThreeResAm ... esAmp.html
Es sev tikai tādā stilā taisu

----------


## Juris_Kalns

> Ok, bet tad pastāv otrs varijants, nolodēt visus sikumus no esošajam platem un izgatavot ko pareizaku. Respektīvi aizstajam 2 plates ar 1. Vienlaikus saglabājot katras gala pakāpes barosanu atsevišķi. Lidzīgi ka http://www.ltn.lv/~aa/u101-2.html, bet tad man ar vienu taisngriezi platej bus par maz, naksies izgatavot plati ar 2 taisngriežiem, lai katra barošana butu atsevišķi. 
> Ko sakat par šo varijantu????
> 
> 
>  Nu tanī linkā viņš arī gatavu plati ņēma, savādāku, bet ne labāku. Taisi vien kā ir. Uz vienas plates salikt, nav nekādu priekšrocību.
> 
> Es tagad sāku domāt - tev tiešām ir tā otra barošanas plate? Ar kondiķiem un tiltu. Ja ne, jātaisa.
> 
> P.S. Vislabākā plate ir nekāda plate:
> ...


 Ir tikai nau izdomats ka tiesi iemontet, bet tam kondikiem ir 62v un sij platej ir 50v bet vis parejais tads pats

----------


## kaspich

> Nesapratu jautājumu 
> 
> 
>  Pamācies no Oskara, kā pastiprinātāji jābaro. Tad sapratīsi.
> 
> 
>   Es varu pastāstīt,ka esmu slēdzis paralēli divus trafus vienādus,barojis ar vienu tiltu un uz katru polaritāti ar 22 000 uf-nekādu problēmu.Iepriekš gan pārbaudīju,ka spriegumu starpība bija praktiski 0.Vēl šis pastiprinātajs pie manis mājās-lietošanas kārtibā.Tā kā mācies,lapsa  .s. protams,ka var darīt arī tā,ka ralsti-katram kanalam savs.


 nu, es gan teiktu, ka ar savaam dumiibaam nav jaalielaas. sasleedzi, kaut kaa straadaa - super.
bet, tas ir nepareizi, nekorekti un nejeedziigi. aptruukaas korektu vaardu.

----------


## Zigis

> Ir tikai nau izdomats ka tiesi iemontet, bet tam kondikiem ir 62v un sij platej ir 50v bet vis parejais tads pats


 Voltāža ir pietiekama abos gadījumos, galvenais lai kapacitāte ir līdzīga, smukumam/simetrijai.
Tu to barošanas plati nevari pa 90 gr. pagriezt? Neielien?

----------


## Juris_Kalns

> Ir tikai nau izdomats ka tiesi iemontet, bet tam kondikiem ir 62v un sij platej ir 50v bet vis parejais tads pats
> 
> 
>  Voltāža ir pietiekama abos gadījumos, galvenais lai kapacitāte ir līdzīga, smukumam/simetrijai.
> Tu to barošanas plati nevari pa 90 gr. pagriezt? Neielien?


 NELIEN

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Plati var apmest "kājām gaisā" un stiprināt uz distanceriem. Pietam - paskati, cik brīvas vietas šasijas nodalījumā, kurā tik vien ir, kā čipampi un aizsardzība. Veselīgāk, ja kondensatori tuvāk pastiprinātājam un vadi īsāki.

----------


## ddff

Pie teemas par ampu barokliem viens siiks "know how"- ja divkanaalu pastiprinaataajam ir kopiigs divpolaars baroshanas bloks, tad iespeejams uzlabot bloka lietderiibu piesleedzot vienu kanaalu ar apgrieztu ieejas un izejas signaala polaritaati.

ddff

----------


## Juris_Kalns

> Plati var apmest "kājām gaisā" un stiprināt uz distanceriem. Pietam - paskati, cik brīvas vietas šasijas nodalījumā, kurā tik vien ir, kā čipampi un aizsardzība. Veselīgāk, ja kondensatori tuvāk pastiprinātājam un vadi īsāki.


 Nu ja veselīgāk ka īsāki vadi, tad varbūt Izkodināt plati uz kuras ir 2kopā nesaistītas barošanas plates shēmas, salikt visu virsu un likt tur kur ir aizsardzības plate un aizsardzības plati likt pie ieejas ligzdām un izejas ligzdām???
Bet kapēc ir veselīgāk ka vadi ir īsāki, kas iet no barošanas uz gala pakāpēm? Un kāpēc Tie jāsapin vītnē? vai tas ir tikai tā pieņemts?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> piesleedzot vienu kanaalu ar apgrieztu ieejas un izejas signaala polaritaati.


 Šī jau nav "balansēta" profi shēma, speciāli būtu jāinvertē signāls vienā kanālā.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Nu ja veselīgāk ka īsāki vadi, tad varbūt Izkodināt plati uz kuras ir 2kopā nesaistītas barošanas plates shēmas, salikt visu virsu un likt tur kur ir aizsardzības plate un aizsardzības plati likt pie ieejas ligzdām un izejas ligzdām???
> Bet kapēc ir veselīgāk ka vadi ir īsāki, kas iet no barošanas uz gala pakāpēm? Un kāpēc Tie jāsapin vītnē? vai tas ir tikai tā pieņemts?


 Būtu prātīgi. Tiltus droši vari atstāt tuvāk transformatoriem. Barošanas kondensatori pastiprinātājā darbojas visai interesantā dinamiskā režīmā. Uz garākiem vadiem ir ne tikai lielāks kritums, bet arī lielāka iespēja visādām "pūkām" mesties. Vari paprasīt Googles tantei par _twisted pair_.

----------


## defs

Es varu pastāstīt,ka esmu slēdzis paralēli divus trafus vienādus,barojis ar vienu tiltu un uz katru polaritāti ar 22 000 uf-nekādu problēmu.Iepriekš gan pārbaudīju,ka spriegumu starpība bija praktiski 0.Vēl šis pastiprinātajs pie manis mājās-lietošanas kārtibā.Tā kā mācies,lapsa   :: .s. protams,ka var darīt arī tā,ka ralsti-katram kanalam savs.[/quote]

Kaspič:  nu, es gan teiktu, ka ar savaam dumiibaam nav jaalielaas. sasleedzi, kaut kaa straadaa - super.
bet, tas ir nepareizi, nekorekti un nejeedziigi. aptruukaas korektu vaardu.[/quote]

Kaspič,varbūt būsi tik laipns un paskaidrosi kāpēc tas ir nepareizi? Ja transformatori dažādi-tad es saprastu...

----------


## osscar

likt trafus paralēli ir garām , kāda tad jēga no atsevišķās barošanas katram kanālam, kuras uzdevums ir novērst kanālu savstarpēju ietekmi (crosstalk).

----------


## kaspich

> Es varu pastāstīt,ka esmu slēdzis paralēli divus trafus vienādus,barojis ar vienu tiltu un uz katru polaritāti ar 22 000 uf-nekādu problēmu.Iepriekš gan pārbaudīju,ka spriegumu starpība bija praktiski 0.Vēl šis pastiprinātajs pie manis mājās-lietošanas kārtibā.Tā kā mācies,lapsa  .s. protams,ka var darīt arī tā,ka ralsti-katram kanalam savs.


 Kaspič:  nu, es gan teiktu, ka ar savaam dumiibaam nav jaalielaas. sasleedzi, kaut kaa straadaa - super.
bet, tas ir nepareizi, nekorekti un nejeedziigi. aptruukaas korektu vaardu.[/quote]

Kaspič,varbūt būsi tik laipns un paskaidrosi kāpēc tas ir nepareizi? Ja transformatori dažādi-tad es saprastu...[/quote]


ar savaam dumiibaam NAV jaalepojas. atkaartojos.

----------


## ddff

> Šī jau nav "balansēta" profi shēma, speciāli būtu jāinvertē signāls vienā kanālā.


 Jaa, tas ir tikai 1 papildus opamps, saliidzinaajumaa pret ekstra kondensatoriem vai pat veel vienu baroshanas bloku.

ddff

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Es varu pastāstīt,ka esmu slēdzis paralēli divus trafus


 Redzi, darīt var "da jebko", bet vienmēr iespēju robežās jāizvēlas pareizākais risinājums, nevis "sojģot po seļskoj mestnosķi". Vēl varētu saprast, ja tu katru plecu barotu no sava transformatora, kad tev pāris vienādu bez viduspunkta gadījušies.
Ja jauneklim pastāv iespēja savu stereo pastiprinātāju izveidot kā _dual mono_, tā ir jādara. Pat vēl tālāk - divi atsevišķi monobloki, kas izmētāti katrs tuvāk savam skaļrunim. Nu nafig tev aksiomas jāpierāda?

----------


## tornislv

Nu kā - visi japāņi, angļi un amīši, kas taisa DUAL MONO vienā kastē, kas taisa separate power supply 2 un pat 3 pakāpēm un pat liek vairākus trafus, ir idioti, vienkāršāk ir 2 trafus saslēgt paralēli. Es piekrītu, ka nekas nenotika. Bet tā nav nopietna pieeja. Ja cilvēkam ir 2 trafi, pie tam, kas nodrošina vajadzīgo barošanu, tad 2 trafi - 2 tasngrieži - 2 komplekti C filtram - sanāk elegants DUAL MONO risinājums. 

Kas attiecas uz vadu pīnēs pīšanu - lūk, piemērs, SONY 590ES pastiprinātājs:
http://www.uldis.info/wp-content/upload ... G_0359.jpg

(jā, es zinu, ka šis ir netīrs, tādu es šo par pārdesmit eiro iegādājos, tā ir pirmā bilde, kad atvēru, nu jau ir kā jauns. Vēl tik jāsagaida ALPS skaļuma pocis ar 4 izvadiem no Japānas, pa dārgo..)

----------


## kaspich

ai, kaut ko te gribeeju rakstiit par tiem 2 trafiem, bet.. cilveki, iemaacieteis lietot internetu. nu, ja pat - teema pateikta, iemesli [dazhi] mineti, un ja veel tad nevar ierubiities..

p.s. pat 1 [VIENA] vijuma atskjiriba tarp trafiem radiis NENORMALU tuksgaitas straavu/zudumus.
iesaku tiem praleelo trafu konstrukciju iipasniekiem zdariit sekojoshi: viena tafa vijumaa tuksgaita iesleegt ampermetru. pameeri, kas tur notiek  ::

----------


## defs

> Es varu pastāstīt,ka esmu slēdzis paralēli divus trafus vienādus,barojis ar vienu tiltu un uz katru polaritāti ar 22 000 uf-nekādu problēmu.Iepriekš gan pārbaudīju,ka spriegumu starpība bija praktiski 0.Vēl šis pastiprinātajs pie manis mājās-lietošanas kārtibā.Tā kā mācies,lapsa  .s. protams,ka var darīt arī tā,ka ralsti-katram kanalam savs.
> 
> 
>  Kaspič:  nu, es gan teiktu, ka ar savaam dumiibaam nav jaalielaas. sasleedzi, kaut kaa straadaa - super.
> bet, tas ir nepareizi, nekorekti un nejeedziigi. aptruukaas korektu vaardu.


 Kaspič,varbūt būsi tik laipns un paskaidrosi kāpēc tas ir nepareizi? Ja transformatori dažādi-tad es saprastu...[/quote]


Kaspich saka :ar savaam dumiibaam NAV jaalepojas. atkaartojos.[/quote]

Mister Kaspič-tā nav atbilde! Esmu pats redzējis,ka paralēli slēdz pat 630kw trafus.Ieejā 20kV 3 fāzes,izejā 380V 3 fāzes. Un tas nebija mans izdomājums.Un tādā slēgumā šie transformātori strādāja gadu desmitus. Kā noproti,ne es viens tas dumjais.

----------


## kaspich

ja mees paskatiitu shii foruma postus/teemas, dumiibu, nekorektu risinaajumu, pilniigi stulbu apgalvojumu netruukst.
nav atbilde? nu, un? ja es buutu Tavas pasniedzeejs, skolnieks, Tu man buutu pasuutiijis kaadu projektu, konstrukciju, tad varetu pieprasiit kaadu skaidrojumu, raskladu, aizstaaveet viedokli.
tik prastaa teemaa kaa shi - man nav interesanti gari skaidrot.
un arguments 'redzeeju', 'man maajaas staav' 'sasleedzu un straadaa' ir izcili profesionaali argumenti  ::   ::   :: 

'ne viens es dumjais' - jaa, cilveeku stulbums ir bezgaliigs. ja tas mierina - super  ::

----------


## ansius

> nav atbilde? nu, un? ja es buutu Tavas pasniedzeejs, skolnieks, Tu man buutu pasuutiijis kaadu projektu, konstrukciju, tad varetu pieprasiit kaadu skaidrojumu, raskladu, aizstaaveet viedokli.
> tik prastaa teemaa kaa shi - man nav interesanti gari skaidrot.


 rājiens tev no manas puses - tad nafig tu te forumā sēdi? lai tikai apd"**** citus? priekš tam ir delfi.lv komentāru sadaļa. savu žulti gāz tur. Tu esi guds cilvēks, par to nešaubos, bet nu vai tiešām tev ir tik grūti neap****** citus?

----------


## kaspich

> nav atbilde? nu, un? ja es buutu Tavas pasniedzeejs, skolnieks, Tu man buutu pasuutiijis kaadu projektu, konstrukciju, tad varetu pieprasiit kaadu skaidrojumu, raskladu, aizstaaveet viedokli.
> tik prastaa teemaa kaa shi - man nav interesanti gari skaidrot.
> 
> 
>  rājiens tev no manas puses - tad nafig tu te forumā sēdi? lai tikai apd"**** citus? priekš tam ir delfi.lv komentāru sadaļa. savu žulti gāz tur. Tu esi guds cilvēks, par to nešaubos, bet nu vai tiešām tev ir tik grūti neap****** citus?


 
ko Tu te veel ienjerksteejies?
cilveekam es 1reiz pasaku - fail, neparezii.
lapsa u.c. biedri saak skaidrot. vinjam nepielec.
pilsonis veelreiz savu varonjdarbu ieraksta.
es rakstu par u deltu, par Io. nepielec.
prasa veel kadus mistiskus skaidrojumus, un lielaas ar kaut kur kaut ko redzeetu. it kaa.
antaak ansis, un veel saak chiiksteet.. kuda..

----------


## ivog

> Esmu pats redzējis,ka paralēli slēdz pat 630kw trafus.Ieejā 20kV 3 fāzes,izejā 380V 3 fāzes. Un tas nebija mans izdomājums.Un tādā slēgumā šie transformātori strādāja gadu desmitus. Kā noproti,ne es viens tas dumjais.


 Ūja, kur tad tādi brīnumi redzēti   ::   Ceru ka ne Latvenergo tīklā - tas, ka būvē divtransformatoru apakšstacijas, nebūt nenozīmē ka tur trafus slēdz paralēli!

----------


## defs

> Esmu pats redzējis,ka paralēli slēdz pat 630kw trafus.Ieejā 20kV 3 fāzes,izejā 380V 3 fāzes. Un tas nebija mans izdomājums.Un tādā slēgumā šie transformātori strādāja gadu desmitus. Kā noproti,ne es viens tas dumjais.
> 
> 
>  Ūja, kur tad tādi brīnumi redzēti    Ceru ka ne Latvenergo tīklā - tas, ka būvē divtransformatoru apakšstacijas, nebūt nenozīmē ka tur trafus slēdz paralēli!


  Tas nav Latvenergo,bet kādā rūpnīcā. Es piedalījos tur kādā darbiņā.Un tas bija uzbūvēts PSRS laikā. Es tikai domāju,ka katram primārajā pusē bija savi drošinātāji /ja pareizi atceros/.
Vēl posts,ko laikam kāds neizlasīja-es jau samērīju savās mājās tos trafus,ka slēdzu paralēli.
 Nu labi,ar gudriem cilvēkiem nav vērts strīdēties. Es arī nesaku,ka obligāti jādara tā kā es.

----------


## kaspich

tur jau taa lieta, ka nesameeriiji!
meeriiji SPRIEGUMU!
bet, pat pie ekvivaletaas Rin=0.1ohm [piemeeram], U delta tikai 100mV [ko pilnigi noteikti neredzeeji delj tiikla sprieguma svaarstibaam] taisiis I caur abu trafu tinumiem 0.5A tuksgaitaa. pie 4 tinumiem [kopaa], katra sprieguma ap 25V zudumi trafos kopaa buus ap 100W, tb, tie trafi cepsies tuksgaitaa un darbosies kaa sildiitaaji, kaut viss jau it kaa buus ok..
es jau nerunaaju par pashu fisku, kaapeec ATDALA kanaalus, nevis meegjina tos apvienot.
un jaa,sadaljaa - ndariit kaa Tu dari, vot - 100% taisniba.

par ruupnicu - nekomenteeshu, jo info nenopietns.

----------


## kaspich

> nav atbilde? nu, un? ja es buutu Tavas pasniedzeejs, skolnieks, Tu man buutu pasuutiijis kaadu projektu, konstrukciju, tad varetu pieprasiit kaadu skaidrojumu, raskladu, aizstaaveet viedokli.
> tik prastaa teemaa kaa shi - man nav interesanti gari skaidrot.
> 
> 
>  rājiens tev no manas puses - tad nafig tu te forumā sēdi? lai tikai apd"**** citus? priekš tam ir delfi.lv komentāru sadaļa. savu žulti gāz tur. Tu esi guds cilvēks, par to nešaubos, bet nu vai tiešām tev ir tik grūti neap****** citus?
> 
> 
>  
> ko Tu te veel ienjerksteejies?
> ...


 
njemot veeraa vispaareejo foruma komunikaacijas liimeni - vai shis mans posts bija pelniijis 'moderatora' alja briidinaajumu? jeb, te par moderatoriem saliek pariiti iesaceeju, kuriem neko iebilst nevarees, kad tie savu dumumu pamaacoshaa tonii dziis?  ::   ::

----------


## JDat

Jūs te cīnaties un sākat pāriet uz personālijām.

Davai tā:

Defs. Pasaki iemeslu kāpēc pastiprinātājā vajadzētu likt 2 transformatorus paralēli.
Nosauc šāda risinājuma plusus un mīnusus.

Ceru ka pārējie pagaidīs un uzreiz neleks krāgā. Sagaidīs Defa argumentus un tad analizēs cik tas ir vai nav dumi.

PS: Ja jau trafus var paralēli slēgt, tad var arī gaisams diodes slēgt paralēli bez pretestībām aun ari tranzistorus izejas pakāpēs paralēli slēgt bez pretestībām? Tas tā, jautājums no manis personīgi Defam.

----------


## JDat

> njemot veeraa vispaareejo foruma komunikaacijas liimeni - vai shis mans posts bija pelniijis 'moderatora' alja briidinaajumu? jeb, te par moderatoriem saliek pariiti iesaceeju, kuriem neko iebilst nevarees, kad tie savu dumumu pamaacoshaa tonii dziis?


 PAr moderēšanu. Šoreiz noepiekrītu ansius lēmumam, bet...
Parunāju ar ansius. Arguments par brīdinājuma izteikšanu ir vienkārš: Valodas prasmes pielietošana forumā. Vienārši runājot: nepārej uz personālijām un uzbraucieniem, pat ja citi runā dumības. Pasaki kur kļūdās un miers. Nu labi varbūt arī ansius pārcentās šoreiz. Defs pārcentās. Bez tam te ir iesācēju forums. Dumības nav cieņā, tas jā. Bet nu arī kultūras trūkums nav cieņā.

----------


## kaspich

> njemot veeraa vispaareejo foruma komunikaacijas liimeni - vai shis mans posts bija pelniijis 'moderatora' alja briidinaajumu? jeb, te par moderatoriem saliek pariiti iesaceeju, kuriem neko iebilst nevarees, kad tie savu dumumu pamaacoshaa tonii dziis?  
> 
> 
>  PAr moderēšanu. Šoreiz noepiekrītu ansius lēmumam, bet...
> Parunāju ar ansius. Arguments par brīdinājuma izteikšanu ir vienkārš: Valodas prasmes pielietošana forumā. Vienārši runājot: nepārej uz personālijām un uzbraucieniem, pat ja citi runā dumības. Pasaki kur kļūdās un miers. Nu labi varbūt arī ansius pārcentās šoreiz. Defs pārcentās. Bez tam te ir iesācēju forums. Dumības nav cieņā, tas jā. Bet nu arī kultūras trūkums nav cieņā.


 
es PM sanjeemu textu:
* dirsisi -> pieriebsies un izlidosi ārā* 

un tad man ir jautajaums: a mok taadam 'moderatoram' moderatora tiesiibas MOMENTAA nost? ja jau te kaads par valodas kultuuru uztraucaas?
veelos korektu skaidrojumu - kaa/ko moderi driikst, un ko driikst nemoderi  ::

----------


## defs

Man ir tieši tāds pats jautājums-kāpēc nedrīkst? Ja man vajadzīga 2x lielāka strāva,tad mierīgi drīkst.Bet kā jau Kaspich rekomendē-der pamērīt arī strāvu. Es rēķinu,ka strāva veidojas no sprieguma krituma uz noteiktas pretestības.Salieku kopā tos ,kas būs  GND gali trafiem,tad mērīju spriegumu starp tiem galiem,ko gribēju vienot kopā.Un manā gadijumā tur rādija 0. Bet  kā jau rakstīju-trafi bija pilnīgi vienādi.Un man nekas tur nesila.
 Es te nepretendēju un Nobela prēmiju,uzrakstīju savu variantu.Ja kāds to uzskata par dumju-nedariet tā,lieciet divus tiltus-būs pārliecība,ka ir ok! Un es NEKAD nesaku,ka jādara to,ko es daru.
 Tikpat labs jautājums par trazistoriem-tiem nu gan mēdz būt dažadi parametri.Un tomēr ,liekot emitera ķēdēs balasta pretestības mēs gribam dabūt dubultu jaudu.Pat netā neskaitāmas shēmas,kur jaudas pastiprinātāji -čipampi ir paralēli. Es tāpēc nevienu par dumju nesaucu.
 Citā gadijumā esmu uzbuvējis kādu pastūzi,kur arī liku iekšā 2 trafus,2 tiltus un tādā garā,kā te vēl nesen bija minēts. Galvenais ir rezultāts,nevis iedoma. Ja shēma strādā,problēmu nav-tas ir super!

----------


## kaspich

par peedeejo teikumu es nepoiekriitu. es saprotu, ka shis ir entuziastu, ne profu forums, bet tomer.
kad mees nopeerka Kjiinas Tautas republikas leeto mantu, kas nospraagst 2.nedeeljaa, mees lamaajam inzhenierus, projekteetaajus, visus peec kaartas. kad pashi 'ka tik straadaa' liimenii lodeejam - 'galvenais ir rezultaats'.
es censhos noraadiit uz rupjaam lazhaam, kas radikaali samazina droshiibu, ilgmuuzhiibu. tas, ka 'es salodeju, man straadaa' - veel neko nenozimee. salodee 10 taadus, 100 taadus, iedod draugiem. un tad, ja VISI straadaas peec 9999 iesleegshanaam, pie paarslodzeem, tad runaajam taalaak.
citaadi - 33X iesleedzam, ups, diode nespiid..
katru 10.X sit aaraa droshinataaju [taadam dubulttrafam] - nekas, 10A paliidzees.. nu, tie nav pat puskorekti risinaajumi. tie ir RUPJI tehniski braakji.

trafus [pat it kaa vienaadus] nedriikst sleegt paraleeli kaut vai taa iemesla delj - iesleedzot/izsleedzot magneetskie materiali uzvediisies savaadak. liidz ar to - buus ljoti nekorekta darbiiba. jaa, ok, ar 10A fuse kaut kaa izvilks, bet.. nu, nedara taa.

----------


## JDat

Defs! Uz jautājumu atbildēt ar pretjautājumu ir nesmuki.
Vari konkrētāk atbildēt par trafiem.

Tās tranzistoru utt štelles bij domātas pakacināt tevi.

----------


## tornislv

> Galvenais ir rezultāts,nevis iedoma. Ja shēma strādā,problēmu nav-tas ir super!


 NU nav tā. Man ar Kaspich ir viennozīmīga attieksme - jādara ir PAREIZI, nevis, "strādā" .

Ar ko elektronika sliktāka par auto? Ja tev servisā bremžu caurules ar pīto armējumu vietā pieskrūvēs veļasmašīnas trubu un trīs reizes nospiežot bremžu pedāli , " strādās" , vai tā būs norma un jāreklamē visiem? Un vai tu ar šādu auto pats brauksi? Un citus neapdraudēsi?

Protams, no tā , ka sils tas trafs, cietīsi tikai tu pats, varbūt tava tumbočka, istaba, sliktākajā gadījumā vēl kaut kas, ko ugunsdzēsēji nolies ar ūdeni. Bet nevajag stāstīt, ka " tas ir nepareizi, bet tā var, tas strādā". Man armijā teica - nevajag noniecināt reglamentu, tas ir ar asinīm rakstīts. Un jādara tā kā tur rakstīts. Ja transformatori dabā būtu tikpat ideāli, kā lodveida zirgs vakuumā, tad tos varētu slēgt paralēli. Diemžēl realitātē to nedrīkst.

----------


## ansius

un nez kāpēc kaspich savu tekstu neielika? 

taa nav mana probleema, ka te moderu tiesiibas iedotas *lasharaam, kas neko nerubii.*
piedod, izraadi komt=petences, un tad maaci citus dziivot.
no Tevis iipashu izpratni par teemu maniijis neesmu, tadelj - a varbuut veleies modereet teetiem.lv?  :: 

???

kaspich tu konsekventi izrādi to ka tev vienīgā piemītošā kultūra varētu būt sēnīte uz kājām, atvainojiet par uzbraucienu, bet domāju ka neesmu vienīgais kam šī dir***** uz nerviem krīt. Forums ir domāts lai dalītos ar zināšanām, pieredzi, lai iedrošinātu jaunos mācīties, nevis lai viņus naturāli apdir**** un nosistu vēlmi vispār atrasties forumā. Runāju no pieredzes rmbt.ru kam šobrīd ir slava, vai nu esi profs, vai ej ka tu na****. pateicoties tieši šādiem lietotājiem kā kaspich, kas ir gudri un respect, bet uzskata ka ir kaut kādas pasaules nabas un visus apdir***. PAr kadu foruma popularizēšanu, attīstību un jēgu var domāt ja jaunais forumietis te nenoturas ilgāk par 5 postiem... nav runa par mūžīgo dzinēju, spamu, botu un pokemonu izlēcieniem...

----------


## JDat

ansius, pagaidi.

No sākuma jāsagada atbilde no Defa. Pēc tam pārējie pievienojas.

Globālos vilcienos pievienojos tornislv teiktajam.
UN labāk lai iesācējs uzreiz taisa pareizi nevis ar partizānu metodēm. Ja iemācīs partizānu metodes, tad jauniņais ar partizānu metodēm būvēs gan pastiprinātājus, gan elektrosadales.

----------


## defs

> par peedeejo teikumu es nepoiekriitu. es saprotu, ka shis ir entuziastu, ne profu forums, bet tomer.
> kad mees nopeerka Kjiinas Tautas republikas leeto mantu, kas nospraagst 2.nedeeljaa, mees lamaajam inzhenierus, projekteetaajus, visus peec kaartas. kad pashi 'ka tik straadaa' liimenii lodeejam - 'galvenais ir rezultaats'.
> es censhos noraadiit uz rupjaam lazhaam, kas radikaali samazina droshiibu, ilgmuuzhiibu. tas, ka 'es salodeju, man straadaa' - veel neko nenozimee. salodee 10 taadus, 100 taadus, iedod draugiem. un tad, ja VISI straadaas peec 9999 iesleegshanaam, pie paarslodzeem, tad runaajam taalaak.
> citaadi - 33X iesleedzam, ups, diode nespiid..
> katru 10.X sit aaraa droshinataaju [taadam dubulttrafam] - nekas, 10A paliidzees.. nu, tie nav pat puskorekti risinaajumi. tie ir RUPJI tehniski braakji.
> 
> trafus [pat it kaa vienaadus] nedriikst sleegt paraleeli kaut vai taa iemesla delj - iesleedzot/izsleedzot magneetskie materiali uzvediisies savaadak. liidz ar to - buus ljoti nekorekta darbiiba. jaa, ok, ar 10A fuse kaut kaa izvilks, bet.. nu, nedara taa.


  Paldies,Kaspich,tagad tā ir atbilde! Spiežu Tavu profa labo roku!
/Un vēlāk apskatīšos,vai es točno saliku paralēli,vai tomēr 2 tiltus ieliku   ::  /

----------


## kaspich

> un nez kāpēc kaspich savu tekstu neielika? 
> 
> taa nav mana probleema, ka te moderu tiesiibas iedotas *lasharaam, kas neko nerubii.*
> piedod, izraadi komt=petences, un tad maaci citus dziivot.
> no Tevis iipashu izpratni par teemu maniijis neesmu, tadelj - a varbuut veleies modereet teetiem.lv? 
> 
> ???
> 
> kaspich tu konsekventi izrādi to ka tev vienīgā piemītošā kultūra varētu būt sēnīte uz kājām, atvainojiet par uzbraucienu, bet domāju ka neesmu vienīgais kam šī dir***** uz nerviem krīt. Forums ir domāts lai dalītos ar zināšanām, pieredzi, lai iedrošinātu jaunos mācīties, nevis lai viņus naturāli apdir**** un nosistu vēlmi vispār atrasties forumā. Runāju no pieredzes rmbt.ru kam šobrīd ir slava, vai nu esi profs, vai ej ka tu na****. pateicoties tieši šādiem lietotājiem kā kaspich, kas ir gudri un respect, bet uzskata ka ir kaut kādas pasaules nabas un visus apdir***. PAr kadu foruma popularizēšanu, attīstību un jēgu var domāt ja jaunais forumietis te nenoturas ilgāk par 5 postiem... nav runa par mūžīgo dzinēju, spamu, botu un pokemonu izlēcieniem...


 
* klau, moder, Tu aizmirsi vienu niansiiti: TU MAN rakstiiji, manupraat, pilniigi nepienjemamaa tonii/zhargonaa, un shii ir ATBILDE.
un konkrets jautajaums - kuru jauno lietotaaju es te nodirsu? luudzu, KONKREETU atbildi.
Tevi? Tu esi tas jaunais lietotaajs?*   ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Es rēķinu,ka strāva veidojas no sprieguma krituma uz noteiktas pretestības


  ::   Bet pamatskolā fizikas skolotājs teica, ka sprieguma kritums uz pretestības rodas, ja caur šo pretestību plūst strāva...  :: 
Jaunuļi forumā ienāk pēc padoma. Tāpēc nevajag viņiem muļķības mācīt no sērijas "es ar reiz iebāzu pirkstus rozetē un nekas ļauns nenotika". Protams, neuzsprāgs tavi paralēlie trafiņi ar lielu blīkšķi, bet tev visādos veidos mēģina iestāstīt, ka tas nav pareizs risinājums. Vari turpināt savā saimniecībā realizēt līdzīgas aplamības, tak nemāci iesācējus tādā garā.

----------


## JDat

bļoda! Jāslēdz ciet. Ir tāda lieta kā personīgo apvainojumu topiks (Paldies Lapsam par izveidi). Tur tad ABI DIVI cīnanties. Tas attiecas, gan uz ansius, gan uz kaspichu.
http://www.elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=5343

----------


## kaspich

> Es rēķinu,ka strāva veidojas no sprieguma krituma uz noteiktas pretestības


 
pilnigi pareizi. tikai - kur shajaa gadiijumaa ir taa pretestiiba, uz kuras kritiis spriegumu starpiiba?
sekundaaraa draats+kaut kaada magneetiskaa saikne ar primaaro. jo labaaks trafs, jo mazaaka shii R, un jo mazaaku deltu vajag, lai buutu liela zudumu I un P.

----------


## ansius

atvaino kaspich par uzbraucieniem, ja nu tev tas ir tik sāpīgi, bet pats esi iesācis, un nu pļauj ko sējis...

muļķības šeit ir jālabo, nevis par tām jānoķengā citi forumieši, un ja tad nesaprot, manis pēc lamājies, bet ne jau pirmie vārdi ir uzbrauciens, pie tam bez paskaidrojuma... man personīgi tas nav pieņemami, un po ja man cits moderators nepiekrīt -> raksti sūdzību vichi, ja nu gribi. Tā pat kā man ir po ir man vai nav moderatora tiesības, ja ir tad pēc savas sirdsapziņas moderēju, nebūs nu būs mazāk nosists laiks dienā iekš foruma lasot uzbraucienus, un kurš nu te ir lielāks idiots. manis pēc... es piedāvāju vēlētus moderātorus, tas nenotika, man piedāvāja - piekritu. 

atvainojos citiem forumiešiem par offtopic, bet ņemot vērā "tradīcijas"  ::

----------


## defs

JDat, tajā laikā,kad es to pastūzi taisīju,man nebija interneta,nebija ,kam jautāt padomu par trafu paralēlo slēgumu. Tāpēc tagad ir labi,ka jaunajiem elektronikas faniem ir vieta,kur kaut ko pajautāt.
 Es ņemšu vērā Mr. Kaspicha teikto,ka tā nav īsti pareizi. Viņš mani pārleicinaja,ka tā nedara. Ar to man pietiek,es talākos strīdos par šo jautajumu neielaižos. Un turpmāk visiem ieteikšu lietot 2 tiltus. Patiesībā es arī uzskatu,ka tā ir labak,bet laiakam man toreiz nebija 2 gab. tilti,bet bija 1 gab. uz 35 A-ar labu rezervi. Tā lūk-zaudēt arī jāmāk  ::  
 Pozitīvi ir tas,ka forumā es šeit neesmu vienīgais. Tas nozīmē,ka vienmēr kāds gudrāks atrodas. Īpaši visādās softu lietās,kur esmu galīgs 0.

----------


## kaspich

> JDat, tajā laikā,kad es to pastūzi taisīju,man nebija interneta,nebija ,kam jautāt padomu par trafu paralēlo slēgumu. Tāpēc tagad ir labi,ka jaunajiem elektronikas faniem ir vieta,kur kaut ko pajautāt.
>  Es ņemšu vērā Mr. Kaspicha teikto,ka tā nav īsti pareizi. Viņš mani pārleicinaja,ka tā nedara. Ar to man pietiek,es talākos strīdos par šo jautajumu neielaižos. Un turpmāk visiem ieteikšu lietot 2 tiltus. Patiesībā es arī uzskatu,ka tā ir labak,bet laiakam man toreiz nebija 2 gab. tilti,bet bija 1 gab. uz 35 A-ar labu rezervi. Tā lūk-zaudēt arī jāmāk  
>  Pozitīvi ir tas,ka forumā es šeit neesmu vienīgais. Tas nozīmē,ka vienmēr kāds gudrāks atrodas. Īpaši visādās softu lietās,kur esmu galīgs 0.


 pag, pret vienu lietu gan protesteeshu: kuraa vietaa TU ZAUDEE???
elektronika ir MAAKSLA. taa to jaauztver [manupraat]. katra sheema, katra konstrukcija var tikt uzbuuveeta labaak, smukaak, ekselentaak. un tas, ka ir kaads risinaajums [nav pat tik buutiski - vai pasha izdomaats, vai atrasts, vai kaads ieteica] - tas tachu rosina uzlabot, papildinaat!
es Tavaa vietaa - sagaadaatu detaljas 2. tiltam.
patopiitu ampu esoshajaa sleegumaa, upgreidotu, un meegjinaatu dzirdeet - ir labaak? 
kretinee straavas sitiens iesledzot? reku bija risinaajumi soft startam. osscar ielika barotaaja risinaajumu ar RC filtru jaudas galam. pusstunda darba, un upgreids gatavs testam!

----------


## defs

Kaspich,man tur ir TDA 7294,kam ir "mīkstais starts" -ieslēdzas pilnīgi bez trokšņa. Nu ,paldies,par atbalstu. Es domaju,ka tā mana strīdēšanās-tā nav par tēmu. Man vairak jāmācās uzklausīt profesionāļus,es pats tāds amatieris.

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich,man tur ir TDA 7294,kam ir "mīkstais starts" -ieslēdzas pilnīgi bez trokšņa. Nu ,paldies,par atbalstu. Es domaju,ka tā mana strīdēšanās-tā nav par tēmu. Man vairak jāmācās uzklausīt profesionāļus,es pats tāds amatieris.


 nee, trafu miikstais starts  :: 
tb, ieslegshanas briidii nav tesiens pa sleedzi, elektrotiiklu, nav klakskjis trafos, nav sitiens pa tiltiem, kondensatoriem.
piem., kvalitatiivus torus vispaar bez soft starta iesleegt nevar. es meegjinaaju sleegt 1500w torus caur 63C droshekli - nesanaaca  ::

----------


## defs

Man ir 2 trafi no U-101.Nekādu trokšņu arī nav. Oriģināli jau arī viņiem nekādi balasti tur nebija domāti.

----------


## kaspich

> Man ir 2 trafi no U-101.Nekādu trokšņu arī nav. Oriģināli jau arī viņiem nekādi balasti tur nebija domāti.


 nu.. mees katrs domaajam savaadaak.. taapeec Tevi pie hienda konstrueeshanas laist nevaretu ar taadu pieeju  :: 

tak viens trafs no u101 taisa plakskji visur, kur var..  ::  2 - 2X vairaak..

----------


## heinrx

starp citu, paralēli slēgti trafi ir manīti metināšanas aparātos,ne rūpnieciskajos bet amatieru konstrukcijās.It īpaši tas ir izplatīts pie mūsu slāvu kaimiņiem,un visbiežāk tiek izmantoti tc270.
Tā kā es domāju, ka lai arī tas nav tehniski korekti ,reizēm pieejamība un  cena ir spēcīgāks arguments  ::

----------


## defs

> starp citu, paralēli slēgti trafi ir manīti metināšanas aparātos,ne rūpnieciskajos bet amatieru konstrukcijās.It īpaši tas ir izplatīts pie mūsu slāvu kaimiņiem,un visbiežāk tiek izmantoti tc270.
> Tā kā es domāju, ka lai arī tas nav tehniski korekti ,reizēm pieejamība un  cena ir spēcīgāks arguments


 +1

----------


## kaspich

nu, shie te +1 lieliski paraada jusu izpratni, kungi, limeni un potenciaalo izaugsmi  :: 
visi 3 parametri tiecaas uz nulli  ::  :P

----------


## ddff

> starp citu, paralēli slēgti trafi ir manīti metināšanas aparātos,ne rūpnieciskajos bet amatieru konstrukcijās.It īpaši tas ir izplatīts pie mūsu slāvu kaimiņiem,un visbiežāk tiek izmantoti tc270.
> Tā kā es domāju, ka lai arī tas nav tehniski korekti ,reizēm pieejamība un  cena ir spēcīgāks arguments


 Es esmu redzeejis dazhaadus sleegumus, kas cilveeku ir novedushi kapaa. Pienjemu, ka tas nav nekas taads, ko vajadzeetu atkaartot, veel jo vairaak mineet kaa piemeeru vai saliidzinaajumu ar citaam neveiksmiigaam konstrukcijaam. Biezhi vien ir dzirdams attaisnojums - sheit jau veel nav tik traki, ja zinaatu kaadu es vienreiz redzeeju! Man liekas, ka labaak sekot Vinnija Puuka teorijai (Vajag darīt tā, kā darīt vajag, bet darīt tā, kā nevajag darīt, nevajag). Un nelepoties, ja ir sanaacis taa, kaa nevajag. 

Senajos laikos, kad cilveeki veel izraadiija cienju elektronikai, jo taa nebija kljuvusi par taadu shirpotrebu un skaitiijaas diezgan ekskluziiva un godaajama zinaatne, skaitiijaas sliktais tonis savienot paraleeli gan primaaros, gan sekundaaros tinumus, pat viena transformatora gadiijumaa. Tas neattiecaas uz variantu, ja tika tiits tinums no 2 paraleeliem vadiem vienmaiciigi, bet gan divspolju transformatoriem, kur katrs tinums atradaas uz savas spoles. Vareeja savienot paraleeli primaaros tinumus (prieksh 110V situaacijaam, kas nekad taa arii nebija vajadziigas), sekundaaros nekad. Taads transformators bija ar juutami zemaaku lietderiibas koeficientu un izdeva siltumu un troksni. Atkariibaa no izpildiijuma vairaak vai mazaak, tachu vienmeer.

ddff

----------


## guguce

Pareizi paralēli saslēgti transformatori izejā nedaudz novērš 220V sinusoīdas kropļojumus. 
Bet tām mikrenēm tak pietiek ar vienu trafu   ::

----------


## ddff

> Pareizi paralēli saslēgti transformatori izejā nedaudz novērš 220V sinusoīdas kropļojumus.


 Vai par sho teemu ir pieejams arii kaads teorijas gabals? Buutu ljoti interesanti palasiit. Shobriid manas zinaashanas par transformatora uzbuuvi un darbiibas principiem neljauj saprast apgalvojumu par sinusoiidas kropljoshanu.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

> Pareizi paralēli saslēgti transformatori izejā nedaudz novērš 220V sinusoīdas kropļojumus.
> 
> 
>  Vai par sho teemu ir pieejams arii kaads teorijas gabals? Buutu ljoti interesanti palasiit. Shobriid manas zinaashanas par transformatora uzbuuvi un darbiibas principiem neljauj saprast apgalvojumu par sinusoiidas kropljoshanu.
> 
> ddff


 man arii, ludzu, kopiju.
iistenibaa, es saprotu taa: ja tie trafi uzlabo sine formu primaarajaa tinumaa, tad iistenibaa tiikla sine formai vajadzeetu tiekties uz ideaalu, jo ir daudz taadu trafu, kas peec buutiibas ir sasleegti paraleeli.
ja tie trafi uzlabo sine formu sekundaarajos tinumos, tad tik un taa - pateicoties magneetiskajai saitei, vajadzeetu uzlaboties sine formai primaarajaa tinumaa, un taalak - skat. ieprieksheejo.. 
esmu neizpratne..  ::

----------


## guguce

Piemēram, ja sinusoīdai vienā pusē nogriezta augša, 
tad pretfāzē saslēgti transformatori aiz diodēm to pieliek.

----------


## abergs

Atslodzei par transformatoru tēmu:
[attachment=0:29mfj3ns]081.jpg[/attachment:29mfj3ns]

----------


## sharps

> Pareizi paralēli saslēgti transformatori izejā nedaudz novērš 220V sinusoīdas kropļojumus.
> 
> 
>  Vai par sho teemu ir pieejams arii kaads teorijas gabals? Buutu ljoti interesanti palasiit. Shobriid manas zinaashanas par transformatora uzbuuvi un darbiibas principiem neljauj saprast apgalvojumu par sinusoiidas kropljoshanu.
> 
> ddff
> 
> 
>  man arii, ludzu, kopiju.
> ...


 neesi nekad ieveerojis ka lai uztaisiitu kvazisinusoiidu no taisnstuura impulsiem biezhi vien lieto trafinjus. ja vien to var uzskatiit par formas sinusa uzlaboshanu. bet visaa visumaa trafs tos nesmukumus nogludina.

----------


## tornislv

o jē. Un es cerēju, ka pēc zināma liela traktoristu foruma vismaz šeit nebūs kvazistacionāro pipelizatoru un perpetuum mobiļu kitu sludinātāji. Ak dies', kur tā pasaule iet...

Man steidzami vajag trafu, ko ieslēgt pastūzim izejā, visas klipinga problēmas un kroplis kā ar ro.. trafu! noņemtas!   ::

----------


## defs

> nu, shie te +1 lieliski paraada jusu izpratni, kungi, limeni un potenciaalo izaugsmi 
> visi 3 parametri tiecaas uz nulli  :P


 Šis man "+1" nozīmēja,ka ir tāds fakts.Es jau atzinos,kā darām -liekam 2 tiltus,ja ir 2 trafi. Bet nu ta apakštacija,par ko minēju-tā tiešām bija būvēta PSRS laikā,slodze uz to ap 1MW.Domaju,ka kadreiz slodze bija mazāka,tad ar kopējo patērētās jaudas pieaugumu pielika klāt vel vienu trafu tādu pašu.Es to stāstu,bet nevaru pierādīt-mani tur iekšā nelaidīs kaut ko filmēt vai fotografēt.Gan jau ,iespējams,ka vēl tā kaut kur ir izdarīts.

----------


## Juris_Kalns

Tad varbūt kāds zinošs cilvēks var ieteikt kāda veida vadus likt, kas nāk no trafa uz plati un no barošanas plates uz gala pakāpēm? Kādu materiālu? Cik resnus?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Pie tādām jaudām nav kritiski. Parastu alvotu, daudzdrāšu montāžas vadu PVC izolācijā. Pietiek ar 0,5 - 0,75 sqmm šķērsgriezumu. Pirms kondensatoru baterijas var būt tievākie. Tavām ērtībām - vēlami krāsaini; mazāks risks kļūdīties. Kokvilnas appinums starp dzīslu un PVC izolāciju arī nemaisa.
Ja nekas cits nav pieejams, no veca kompjutera PSU vari "aizņemties".

----------


## heinrx

> nu, shie te +1 lieliski paraada jusu izpratni, kungi, limeni un potenciaalo izaugsmi 
> visi 3 parametri tiecaas uz nulli  :P


 nu bet kas priecē-zemāk par nulli nenokritīs  ::  un manā gadījumā būt par 0 ,vai 0,..ir vienalga  :: 
Tas vienkārši bij piemērs ka dara  arī savādāk,nevis tā kā ir pareizi :: ,pareizi ir pareizi,to jau neviens neapstrīd!
Bet man radās jautājums-kādēļ tad ir pieļaujams paralēlais slēgums transformatoram,bet ne transformatoru paralēlais slēgums?Atšķirība tikai tā ka paralēli slēdzot transformatoru tiek viens riska faktors izslēgts-iespējamas atšķirības serdēs inducētajā magnētiskajā plūsmā,bet tas jau nav tikai no serdes īpašībām atkarīgs?Un viena transformatora divi primārie garantēti būs identiski?

----------


## kaspich

> neesi nekad ieveerojis ka lai uztaisiitu kvazisinusoiidu no taisnstuura impulsiem biezhi vien lieto trafinjus. ja vien to var uzskatiit par formas sinusa uzlaboshanu. bet visaa visumaa trafs tos nesmukumus nogludina.


 nee, to gan neesmu maniijis.. esmu manijis, ka izmanto LC fltrus, bet.. trafu shaadam noluukam.. nu, tas ir ..pievienojos tornja sajusmai..
bet, Tev jau labaak zinaams..  ::   ::

----------


## kaspich

> nu, shie te +1 lieliski paraada jusu izpratni, kungi, limeni un potenciaalo izaugsmi 
> visi 3 parametri tiecaas uz nulli  :P
> 
> 
>  nu bet kas priecē-zemāk par nulli nenokritīs  un manā gadījumā būt par 0 ,vai 0,..ir vienalga 
> Tas vienkārši bij piemērs ka dara  arī savādāk,nevis tā kā ir pareizi,pareizi ir pareizi,to jau neviens neapstrīd!
> Bet man radās jautājums-kādēļ tad ir pieļaujams paralēlais slēgums transformatoram,bet ne transformatoru paralēlais slēgums?Atšķirība tikai tā ka paralēli slēdzot transformatoru tiek viens riska faktors izslēgts-iespējamas atšķirības serdēs inducētajā magnētiskajā plūsmā,bet tas jau nav tikai no serdes īpašībām atkarīgs?Un viena transformatora divi primārie garantēti būs identiski?


 korekti sleegt var tikai bifilaari tiitus tinumus. vis paareejais [trafa ietvaros] - uz razhotaaja un sleedzeeja atbildiibu  ::

----------


## heinrx

Značit īsti garantijas paralēlajam nav,un paralēli slēgt nav vēlams nekādā gadījumā?

----------


## defs

Laikam tomēr vislabāk meklēt jaudīgāku trafu un vienu.Vienīgā lieta,ja kastes izmēri neatļauj,tad jaliek 2 un arī 2 tilti-vismaz foruma biedri nesmiesies   ::

----------


## sharps

> neesi nekad ieveerojis ka lai uztaisiitu kvazisinusoiidu no taisnstuura impulsiem biezhi vien lieto trafinjus. ja vien to var uzskatiit par formas sinusa uzlaboshanu. bet visaa visumaa trafs tos nesmukumus nogludina.
> 
> 
>  nee, to gan neesmu maniijis.. esmu manijis, ka izmanto LC fltrus, bet.. trafu shaadam noluukam.. nu, tas ir ..pievienojos tornja sajusmai..
> bet, Tev jau labaak zinaams..


 LC filtrus lieto augstaako harmonisko slaapeshanai, ja tu zini kas taas taadas. Arii trafi ar savu lielo induktivitaati kalpo kaa atsevishkju augstaako harmoniku slaapeetaajs.

----------


## kaspich

> neesi nekad ieveerojis ka lai uztaisiitu kvazisinusoiidu no taisnstuura impulsiem biezhi vien lieto trafinjus. ja vien to var uzskatiit par formas sinusa uzlaboshanu. bet visaa visumaa trafs tos nesmukumus nogludina.
> 
> 
>  nee, to gan neesmu maniijis.. esmu manijis, ka izmanto LC fltrus, bet.. trafu shaadam noluukam.. nu, tas ir ..pievienojos tornja sajusmai..
> bet, Tev jau labaak zinaams..  
> 
> 
>  LC filtrus lieto augstaako harmonisko slaapeshanai, ja tu zini kas taas taadas. Arii trafi ar savu lielo induktivitaati kalpo kaa atsevishkju augstaako harmoniku slaapeetaajs.


 cilveek, 
1. bija runa par 2 paraleeli sleegtu trafu iipashu pienesumu tiikla formas uzlaboshanaa. skjiet, Tu nesaprati
2. nemeegjini pontot. vienu reizi jau es paarliecinaajos, ka reaali Tavas zinaashanas ir Tuvu nullei un peec zinaamas paakstiishanas gaaji maajaas. taapeec savas piebildes 'ja zini, kas tas ir..' atstaaj tiem, kas Tavu zinaashanu limeni nav iepazinushi
3. ja gribi mani maaciit, izaudz lidz normalai komunikaacijai - interpunkcija, ortografija. gruuti lasiit suunu ciema liimenja textus. 
atvainojos par skarbumu  ::

----------


## sharps

Tagad jau tu saac liet uudenjus. Peec taviem tekstiem izskataas ka tu vieniigais gudrais te esi. Tev bija iespeeja savus epitetus par citu cilveeku zinaashanaam patureet pie sevis, "izgliitotam" cilveekam (taadam kaa tu) tas nav labais tonis.
PS Nojaushu kas esi. Ja tu esi tas pats kaspich, kas saistiits ar salaspili, tad arii par tevi neesmu paaraak augstaas domaas.  ::

----------


## ddff

> Piemēram, ja sinusoīdai vienā pusē nogriezta augša, 
> tad pretfāzē saslēgti transformatori aiz diodēm to pieliek.


 Ja sinusoiidai ir nogriezta augsha, tad taa ir liidzstraavas komponente un cauri transformatoram netiks, jo taa pretestiiba (ne impedance) liidzstraavas gadiijumaa tuvojas nullei. Tas papildus slogos kjeedi, kas atrodas pa kreisi no transformatora, bet nekaadi nepaliidzees sinusoiidas formai ne pirms, ne peec transformatora. 

ddff

----------


## kaspich

> Tagad jau tu saac liet uudenjus. Peec taviem tekstiem izskataas ka tu vieniigais gudrais te esi. Tev bija iespeeja savus epitetus par citu cilveeku zinaashanaam patureet pie sevis, "izgliitotam" cilveekam (taadam kaa tu) tas nav labais tonis.
> PS Nojaushu kas esi. Ja tu esi tas pats kaspich, kas saistiits ar salaspili, tad arii par tevi neesmu paaraak augstaas domaas.


 labi, der. lai negrautu dazhu pilsonju reputaaciju, savas zinaashanas par vinju [ne]zinaashanu patureshu pie sevis  :: 
ok, par trafiem. nebuus iisti pareizi.

trafa 'induktivitaate' - nekorekti. 
un par harmoniku slaapeeshanu. slaapeeshana trafaa veidojas iz sekojoshaam lietaam:
1. magneetiskaas saites zudumi shaja/harmoniku diapazonaa
2. zudumi magneetiskajaa materiaalaa harmonku diapazonaa
3. magneetiskaas indukcijas nelinearitaate [piesaatinaashanaas, ja taas harmonikas liimenja zinjaa lec virs Upeak]

bet transformatoru nekaadi nevar uztvert kaa induktivitaati. tas ir nepareizi.
un taa arii nekaadi man neizdodas guut skaidrojumu, kaa PARALEELI tiiti transformatori labaak slaapee harmonikas.

----------


## sharps

seedies biedri atpakalj skolas solaa un iepaziisties ar transformatora aizvietoshanas sheemu, tad arii radiisi izskaidrojumu.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> seedies biedri atpakalj skolas solaa un iepaziisties ar transformatora aizvietoshanas sheemu, tad arii radiisi izskaidrojumu.


 
studijaa. visu. aizvietoshanas sheemu, Domu. 
oi, ja vien Tu kaut vienu miljono dalju buutu speejis raadiit, kad vajadzeeja.. buutu galvenais konstruktors..  :: 
bet, tukshi ponti muusdienaas ir veertiiba  ::

----------


## sharps

kaadeelj domaa ka es taads neesmu, tikai citaa kantorii   ::

----------


## kaspich

> kaadeelj domaa ka es taads neesmu, tikai citaa kantorii


 juutu liidz kantorim  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sharps

ja tev tiik kjengaaties, tad paarcelies uz attieciigo sadalju.

PS jaa liidzjuutiibu tad es varu izteikt pats savam kantorim  ::

----------


## kaspich

> ja tev tiik kjengaaties, tad paarcelies uz attieciigo sadalju.


 cilveek, Tev toties - tikai ar muti braukt. jau esi aizmirsis, kaa piechakareeji? bet nee, secinaajumi=0, jau te [pirms mani atkodi] saaki maaciit/pontot.
ko spridzii pretii?

----------


## sharps

kasparinj savas kjengas vari izpaust citaa topikaa.

PS
uzmetu?!?!?! mums bija liigumattieciibas? taa tava attieksme bija vienkaarshi nozheelojama. ne tikai es to secinaaju savaa laikaa.

----------


## kaspich

> kasparinj savas kjengas vari izpaust citaa topikaa.
> 
> PS
> uzmetu?!?!?! mums bija liigumattieciibas? taa tava attieksme bija vienkaarshi nozheelojama. ne tikai es to secinaaju savaa laikaa.


 oo, attieksme?
vai tas nebiji TU, kas negribeeja ligumattieciibas, jo SIA Mikrotiikls taadas nepieljaava?
vai es TEVI nevadaaju uz/no darba, kad TEV tas bija eerti?
vai TU nebiji tas, kas peec 3 nedeelju it kaa darba mani apjaaja?
staasts sekojosh:
cilveeks 3 nedeeljas montee, palaizh elektronisku devaisu. veel peedeejaa vakaraa zvanu, prasu - viss kaartiibaa? naakoshajaa riitaa jaabrauc uz Ceesiim, ajauzstaada automaatikas. jaa, viss esot kaartiibaa.
no riita veel iebraucam ofisaa, instrumenti jaapanjem. ok, intereses peec - kontroliesleegshna.
izraadaas, plates nav liidz galam salodeeetas, nerunaajot par testeeshanu, softa ieshuushanu.pat barotaajinji nepalaizhaas.
ok, kluseejot atvedu cilveeku maajaas.
uz manu sms ar jautaajumu - kaa bija saprast iepriekheejaa vakara 'viss akartiibaa', un ko choms domaaja dariit ar NESTRAADAAJOSHAAM iekaartaam pie klienta.. atbildi neesmu sanjeemi liidz shai dienai  :: 

meesls Tu esi, Maartinj!

----------


## JDat

Beidziet vienreiz kašķēties. Uztaisiet topiku ar tēmu "kā strādā transformators" vai "vai drīkst slēgt paralēli divus transformatorus".

ZB kasīšanās un beztēma. Nāksies laikam sist visus pēc kārtas neatkarīgi no zināšanām.
 ::

----------


## kaspich

> Beidziet vienreiz kašķēties. Uztaisiet topiku ar tēmu "kā strādā transformators" vai "vai drīkst slēgt paralēli divus transformatorus".
> 
> ZB kasīšanās un beztēma. Nāksies laikam sist visus pēc kārtas neatkarīgi no zināšanām.


 
shii nav kasiishanaas. tautai savi varonji jaazin  :: 
citaadi peec laicinja Tu/veel kaads cits bljaus - bljaa, mani apmeta. man nav kauns teik - mani apmeta. citi - esiet piesardziigaaki.

----------


## JDat

> Beidziet vienreiz kašķēties. Uztaisiet topiku ar tēmu "kā strādā transformators" vai "vai drīkst slēgt paralēli divus transformatorus".
> 
> ZB kasīšanās un beztēma. Nāksies laikam sist visus pēc kārtas neatkarīgi no zināšanām.
> 
> 
> 
>  
> shii nav kasiishanaas. tautai savi varonji jaazin 
> citaadi peec laicinja Tu/veel kaads cits bljaus - bljaa, mani apmeta. man nav kauns teik - mani apmeta. citi - esiet piesardziigaaki.


 Tad beztēmā.

Es cepos tikai par vienu lietu: offtopic un apvainojumi. Tautas varoņu noskaidrošanai domāta beztēma.

----------


## guguce

> Ja sinusoiidai ir nogriezta augsha, tad taa ir liidzstraavas komponente un cauri transformatoram netiks, jo taa pretestiiba (ne impedance) liidzstraavas gadiijumaa tuvojas nullei. Tas papildus slogos kjeedi, kas atrodas pa kreisi no transformatora, bet nekaadi nepaliidzees sinusoiidas formai ne pirms, ne peec transformatora. 
> ddff


 Nesapratām domu (vai piesienamies vārdiem) - tad uzlabo lidzstrāvas zāģa formu. 
Papildus slodze - jā. Ir taču jāmaksā par to, ka barošanā ir mazāk traucējumu    ::

----------


## kaspich

> Ja sinusoiidai ir nogriezta augsha, tad taa ir liidzstraavas komponente un cauri transformatoram netiks, jo taa pretestiiba (ne impedance) liidzstraavas gadiijumaa tuvojas nullei. Tas papildus slogos kjeedi, kas atrodas pa kreisi no transformatora, bet nekaadi nepaliidzees sinusoiidas formai ne pirms, ne peec transformatora. 
> ddff
> 
> 
>  Nesapratām domu (vai piesienamies vārdiem) - tad uzlabo lidzstrāvas zāģa formu. 
> Papildus slodze - jā. Ir taču jāmaksā par to, ka barošanā ir mazāk traucējumu


 stop - kaa uzlabo? nesapratu..

----------


## ddff

> Nesapratām domu (vai piesienamies vārdiem) - tad uzlabo lidzstrāvas zāģa formu. 
> Papildus slodze - jā. Ir taču jāmaksā par to, ka barošanā ir mazāk traucējumu


 Laikam aizteceeshu liidz aptiekai peec viena iepakojuma ar sho medikamentu:

Tieshaam nesaprotu kaa no sinusoiidas ar bojaatu formu (bez viena pusperioda) nonaacaam liidz trijstuura signaalam. Un kur paraadaas transformatora "dziedeejoshaas iipashiibas"? Tas, ka transformators savas uzbuuves deelj gandriiz jebkuru tam pievadiito signaalu paarveersh vairaak vai mazaak kvaliatiivaa sinusoiidaa, ir skaidrs. Bet sho pasaakumu pavada fakts, ka trafs sildaas kaa gludeklis un gaudo. Liidz ar ko diez vai buutu pareizi pienjemt, ka shaadi nodarbinot transformatoru tiek atrisinaatas kaadas probleemas. Driizaak ieguutas jaunas. 

Bet par saakotneejo teezi par 2 transformatoriem, kas savienoti pretfaazee (tas ir kaa - ar dazhaadiem magneetisko lauku virzieniem?) un aiz diodeem tiks piebuuveeta truukstoshaa sinusoiidas dalja - veel joprojaam nesaprotu. Cik atceros, pat aiz vienas diodes visa sinusoiida buus tikai uz augshu pret nulles punktu...


ddff

----------


## defs

Ar ddff laikam jāruna uzmanigi-viņš droši vien ir kādas augstskolas pasniedzējs,kas vāc anekdotes,ar kuram izklaidēt studentus. Tāpēc regulāri meklē gada citātus   ::

----------


## JDat

ddff auklējas. Ja būtu kaspich, ta izlamātu no jums visas iekšas. Kas ir ddff, to tak profilā var redzēt.

----------


## guguce

[attachment=0:1tzl62g7]faze-pretfaze.GIF[/attachment:1tzl62g7]

----------


## kaspich

yesssssssssssss!
tagad visi - nospikojam guguce ideju  :: 

guguce, Tu nelasiiji to sadalju, kur ddff rakstiija par to, ka trafs nepaarvada DC, respektiivi, Tavi ziimeejumi ir fail :P

p.s. jdat - vai tad nemani, cik es esmu draudziigs shajaa teemaa?  :: 

p.p.s. nu, un taa salikshana kopaa arii izskataas peec jadebil zaalju nepiecieshamiibas..

----------


## JDat

kaspich ir mainījies. neticami, ka forums to izdarīja. kaspich tagad lamājas tika apvainošanas topikā.  :: 


EDIT: Pēc būtības man zemapziņa saka ka jāklausa kaspicham un ddff konkrētajā jautājumā. Nez ko tas varētu nozīmēt. Laikam jau iedzēru ddff minēto medikamentu.  ::

----------


## guguce

Pasmaidam par ddff   ::  
Arī šādi var noņemt tīkla traucējumus. 

Nezināju, ka nemāki savienot divus tiltiņus paralēli.

----------


## defs

Guguce,Tev šitādas formas spriegums tīklā,ka jāmontē sinosuīda ar diviem trafiem?  ::

----------


## kaspich

guguce: 3Xfail
1. tiiklaa nav izplatiiti [lai netiektu vairaak] asimetriski pateereetaji, kas varetu taa asimetriski kropljot sine formu
2. trafs nepaarvada dc, liidz ar to - pat shaadas probleemas gadijumaa taa probleema tiek buutiski mazinaata, zaudejot dc komponenti
3. trafs [jebkursh] ir jaaslogo simetriski, pretejaa gadiijumaa - dziisi dzlezi asimetriskaa piesaatinajumaa, un, zinjemot trafa karshanu/duuksnu, neieguusi NEKO.

Tava ideja nedarbojas. nekaadi.

----------


## ddff

Taa, labi- njemu divus (varbuut labaak triis?) diozhu tiltus un vienoju tos paraleeli. Ko taalaak? Vajag transformatoru? Divus vai varbuut triis? Pretfaazee? Kaa tas ir? Vai 3 transformatori var buut pretfaazee? Vajadziiga triisfaazhu elektriiba? Bet tur tikai 120' - tas nekas? Ko man veel izdariit? Aaa, sadabuut liidzstraavas komponenti vienam (varbuut diviem vai visiem?) transformatoriem uz primaaraa tinuma? Ko taalaak? Kur un ar kaadu iekaartu es vareeshu noveerot mineeto fenomenu? Vai nepiecieshamas woodoo pamatzinaashanas? Kas ar aadereem u.c. ezoteerisko vidi ietekmeejoshaam lietaam?

Sit kau nost- es nesaprotu...

ddff, galiigaa izmisumaa

----------


## defs

> Sit kau nost- es nesaprotu...
> 
> ddff, galiigaa izmisumaa


 Varbūt pa daudz to "ЯДЕБИЛ" ieņēmi  ::

----------


## ddff

Es no visas sirds cer, ka tas ir patiesais iemesls manai nespeejai saprast vispaarzinaamas un elementaaras patiesiibas, piemeeram, kaa shii.
Nebuus tak taa sanaacis, ka guguce buutu sarunaajusi niekus vai lietas, kas fizikaa veel nav ieviestas?


ddff, nu jau pavisam domiigs

----------


## guguce

Atvainojos par musināšanu. 
Šitais risinājums barošanai neatmaksājas.

----------


## tvdx

ne neatmakājas, bet nav gluži korekts ...

----------


## heinrx

Es kā nezinītis minēšu-ka viss tur strādās,un tā diode ir lai var slēgt kā papala?Tas ir lai pieslēdzot nebūtu jāčeko polaritāte,kautkā tā  ::

----------


## heinrx

netici man  ::  es pats sev neticu  :: Gan kāda foruma gaišā galva paskaidros,man pašam interesē.

----------


## heinrx

> netici man  es pats sev neticu 
> 
> 
>  pac ar iesācējzzzz ?


 Maigi teikts

----------


## marizo

Viss pareizi. Tā diode paredzēta optrona aizsardzībai pret pretējas polaritātes spriegumu. COM portā loģiskais signāls maina polaritāti - izeja ir +5..12/-5..12V attiecībā pret GND jeb 5. kontaktu.
Te resurss, ar kuru sāku kaut ko pie datora slēgt klāt. Tur gan arī nekorekti pieslēgta gaismas diode, bet viss darbojas. Savam datoram arī neizdevās neko nosvilināt ar šāda veida eksperimentiem, kas tajā laikā likās ļoti pozitīvs fakts.

----------


## kaspich

> un atkal es...  vai kāds var pateikt kāpēc optronam ieejai stāv paralēli diode ar pretēju slēgumu kā iekšēja led un vai šī shēma vispār ir spējīga darboties ?  katods un anods pretēji ? vai tā var būt ?  optrons signālu saņem no com porta. nespēju saprast kam tā 1n4007 ir vajadzīga ieejā.


 taa diode ir optrona LED aizsargaashanai. respektiivi, optrona datasheet ir/buus teikts, ka reverss U tais diodei nedriikst paarsniegt 5V, citaadi taa var tikt bojaata.
savukaart, piepljaujot pie R485 vai kaa liidziiga, rezultaats var buut skumjsh  ::

----------

